# 1936 Autocycle.



## jkent (Jun 3, 2013)

Did anyone see this one?http://www.ebay.com/itm/181142264457?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 ALL original except the horn buttons and reflector on the tank. Pogo seat, fender bomb, dual silver rays, and cross bar speedometer are original parts and has the high-low front brake. really surprized this one didn't sell at $5800 but the good news is he does have it relisted...... and even at a lower starting bid of $4500. I'll bet it get's some attention this time around. Here is a link to the new post 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-SCHWIN...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2d62b434
I don't like posting bikes on CL and Ebay with an open auction but being that this is the second go around I thought I'd go ahead. With only 24 hours to go!!


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 3, 2013)

jkent said:


> Did anyone see this one?http://www.ebay.com/itm/181142264457?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 ALL original except the horn buttons and reflector on the tank. Pogo seat, fender bomb, dual silver rays, and cross bar speedometer are original parts and has the high-low front brake. really surprized this one didn't sell at $5800 but the good news is he does have it relisted...... and even at a lower starting bid of $4500. I'll bet it get's some attention this time around. Here is a link to the new post
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-SCHWIN...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2d62b434
> I don't like posting bikes on CL and Ebay with an open auction but being that this is the second go around I thought I'd go ahead. With only 24 hours to go!!




The pictures are really bad and it's almost off putting. It's a great bike and just I think he could take it down for some clear shots of everything to really help his auction. Seriously complete bike and a great model too.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like he does not ship


----------



## jkent (Jun 3, 2013)

Plenty of kind members from the cabe in that area that i'm sure could help out with shipping or the owner ight even drop the bike off at a local bike shop to be boxed and shipped. You never know untill you ask. I know I have worked several deals with people on Ebay and CL on shipping in the past but then again you sometimes run into those few that just don't want to work with you. But he obviously wants to sell and if it where me I believe I could work with someone if it comes down to a sell or not.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 3, 2013)

*Be careful*



jkent said:


> Plenty of kind members from the cabe in that area that i'm sure could help out with shipping or the owner ight even drop the bike off at a local bike shop to be boxed and shipped. You never know untill you ask. I know I have worked several deals with people on Ebay and CL on shipping in the past but then again you sometimes run into those few that just don't want to work with you. But he obviously wants to sell and if it where me I believe I could work with someone if it comes down to a sell or not.




Be careful


----------

